# Whats Your Favorite Subwoofer?



## CrownMe (Aug 25, 2008)

This thread isn't to debate which woofer is better. Through the years I'm sure many of the members on here have gone through several great woofers. But if you had to pick one, just one woofer to be your favorite, which one would it be... and why?


----------



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

if i had one woofer i could use within a budget i could probably afford, it would of been a 15" AP LMS Ultra, sadly they only come in 18s now, reason being is the output these things have and how great they sound, can be used for many different purposes, for now i'll just stick with the AP Axis..

i've always bean a fan of IDQs, nice sounding little subs


----------



## blazeplacid (May 19, 2008)

My fav sub was a home theater sub made by sunfire

I dont remember the model number but man did it pound out the lows

I remember watching an avalanche scene, being a good 10 feet from the sub and I could feel it in my jeans. Couldnt hear much but just feel the sub moving ALOT of air.

The hair on my legs was moving all kinds of crazy.

The sub was ~$2000...might have been worth it


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I have been happy with the early IDMAX in 10" and 12" 

I have many different subs. . .from subs purchased across the pond to subs purchased here in the states.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

really loving peerless sub woofers and woofers.
the discontinued 12" xxls aluminum cone is amazing.
the discontinued 8" xls paper cone have been excellent.
the discontinued 12" xxls nomex cone is another winner.

on, and the discontinued diyma r 12" ;]


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

Velodyne 12". Like trying to explain sex to a virgin.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

05 RE XXX


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Probably a tie between the EAW KF940 and the Bassmaxx B-Zero.... I'm hoping this will soon be changed by the Danley Sound TH-812.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

My all time favorite is the now discontinued DIYMA R12. I've never heard a sub that was so clean and accurate. Couple that with the fact that it performs well in small sealed, ported, or IB and that makes it a jack of all trades IMHO.

The newer JBL WGTi subs are also something else. Amazing subs there!


----------



## Mack (Jul 27, 2007)

Over the past 10 years, I've used an extensive list of 3 woofers. So, I'd say the IDQ 12 V2. There are so many I'd like to try, but I haven't even ported her yet!


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

a/d/s/ 310px I've been fortunate enough to find a few over the years. Sexiest sub ever created by human hands.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Esotar 1200… The most accurate sub I’ve heard to date. And don’t let the 400 watts RMS fool you; it handles a lot more.  Used in a sealed 1.3 cf enclosure and IB setup. Prefer IB.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> My all time favorite is the now discontinued DIYMA R12. I've never heard a sub that was so clean and accurate. Couple that with the fact that it performs well in small sealed, ported, or IB and that makes it a jack of all trades IMHO.
> 
> The newer JBL WGTi subs are also something else. Amazing subs there!


Got em


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

polk sr124-dvc.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

The Peerless XXLS 12" sub has really impressed me in the house. I have two of those on either sides of the room and they are just beautiful. In the car I'm really fond of the Tang Band 6.5" neo sub as I'm sure you all know. I'm working on putting these in my new truck soon. I know I could try something else and now would be a great time to do it since it's my first build but I really don't have a reason to. I really like them!

I've always wanted to try a JBL GTI MKII 12". I've heard rave things about them and it's something I've always wanted to hear.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd say the W12GTi MKII just about tops my list as well. 

Although technically not a subwoofer, the more time I spend listening to my JBL 2226, the more I am in love with them. The output off minimal power is insane, and they are even more accurate than the pair of GTi they replaced.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

Mooble said:


> a/d/s/ 310px I've been fortunate enough to find a few over the years. Sexiest sub ever created by human hands.


it does look sexy. What is it that you like about it?


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> I'd say the W12GTi MKII just about tops my list as well.
> 
> Although technically not a subwoofer, the more time I spend listening to my JBL 2226, the more I am in love with them. The output off minimal power is insane, and they are even more accurate than the pair of GTi they replaced.


What do you mean by accurate? Which freqs are you comparing?


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Velodyne HGS-15 home sub. I had a Sunfire and this blew it away. At least the same power but much more musical, plays lower, and easier to integrate. Wish it had room correction but my next pre-amp should take care of that.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

The original, one and only subwoofer that made car audio popular, the VEGA LE.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

Vega-LE said:


> The original, one and only subwoofer that made car audio popular, the VEGA LE.


Sorry, im not familiar with it. Care to show us?


----------



## Barnie (Jun 2, 2008)

MB Quart 304 RWC

the older one pre maxxsonics era, great woofer, very very tight yes dropped just enough

gutted i ever sold them


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Cerwin-Vega Stroker 18" but I'll take a 12 or 15 too 

(oh yea the dual spider adjustable suspension one not the new stuff)


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Steak said:


> it does look sexy. What is it that you like about it?


I have not heard much difference between subs, but then all of the subs I have used have been SQ oriented (Soundstream Exact, a/d/s/ 310rs.2, DLS Ultimate). The PX is the most musical of them all. I could probably run it up to 500hz without sacrificing anything. If I could put these in a door, I probably would use them for sub/midbasses but at 42 lbs, that ain't gonna happen. They have 93dB sensitivity so even a modest amp will yield all the output I need. I don't know if it's my setup or the sub itself, but they are completely transparent to me. There is no localization at all.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

eD 8A. that little thing absolutely sings in .5cubes ported to 32hz. If i wasn't going to do a false floor in the jeep i would continue to use it.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

Steak said:


> Sorry, im not familiar with it. Care to show us?


This was basically the newer version of the LE. Except, the cone on the LE was blue. I cannot find any pics of an LE. I'll see them once-in a while on ebay. I would have grabbed one or two, but I haven't seen any in nice condition. The LE is the subwoofer that started it all. 

Old School 12" Cerwin Vega XL12 RARE - eBay (item 270453506239 end time Sep-12-09 16:30:18 PDT)

and,

http://cgi.ebay.com/Original-Cerwin...ures?hash=item35a3736377&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Steak said:


> What do you mean by accurate? Which freqs are you comparing?


My comment is purely subjective, but they seem to have less of a muddied sound, especially with quick attack-type bass (double bass, etc). I listen to quite a bit of hard rock with some very challenging low end (i.e. Mudvayne) and the 2226 don't break a sweat. Probably at least in part due to the fact that they are designed as midbass drivers for pro audio. Anyone under the illusion that 15" subs in ported enclosures sound more "sloppy" than 10" subs in a sealed enclosure should sit in my driver's seat for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Steak (Mar 16, 2006)

Vega-LE said:


> This was basically the newer version of the LE. Except, the cone on the LE was blue. I cannot find any pics of an LE. I'll see them once-in a while on ebay. I would have grabbed one or two, but I haven't seen any in nice condition. The LE is the subwoofer that started it all.
> 
> Old School 12" Cerwin Vega XL12 RARE - eBay (item 270453506239 end time Sep-12-09 16:30:18 PDT)
> 
> ...


I was about to ask you for the specs on those drivers... guess Im going to have to shed $10 just for them lol


----------



## CrownMe (Aug 25, 2008)

alotta love for JBL on here.. I really wasn't expecting that



> Anyone under the illusion that 15" subs in ported enclosures sound more "sloppy" than 10" subs in a sealed enclosure should sit in my driver's seat for 5-10 minutes.


^^thats basically me. I've been under that illusion for a while now. I heard so much great stuff about the Fi Q, grabbed a 15 that was already in a ported box, and hated everything but the output (even that I didnt care too much for, it was too much for me). And It was wayy too sloppy for me. But at the time my knowledge was minimal. I've learnt a lot on here, but I still got a looooooooong way to go, to even step out the noob category.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Loved my Audiomobile MASS. Just did everything well IMO.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

CrownMe said:


> alotta love for JBL on here.. I really wasn't expecting that
> 
> 
> 
> ^^thats basically me. I've been under that illusion for a while now. I heard so much great stuff about the Fi Q, grabbed a 15 that was already in a ported box, and hated everything but the output (even that I didnt care too much for, it was too much for me). And It was wayy too sloppy for me. But at the time my knowledge was minimal. I've learnt a lot on here, but I still got a looooooooong way to go, to even step out the noob category.


Meh, most of us are noobs.


----------



## savagedriver (Mar 4, 2009)

IDQ 10 v3 is serving me well and didn't break the bank.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Infinity Beta
Hart Onyx "good luck finding one"


----------



## VigVoodoo (Apr 16, 2009)

the old JL Audio 15W6 with the diamond plate texture cone for SQ
the Sounstream SPL 160 for SPL

and fav amps even though it wasn't asked lol

Xtant 1001dx and the Orion HCCA 225r, also most of the Precision Power Art series.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I fell in love with the IDQ 10's (dual) running them in a sealed box, they had awesome SQ and just overall great subs....

...however....after putting some IDMAX 10's (dual) running THESE in a sealed box...oh my it was just like what did i do before this -_-


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Vega-LE said:


> The original, one and only subwoofer that made car audio popular, the VEGA LE.


Word.
From the "car audio regrets" thread:


TREETOP said:


> I left 10 Cerwin Vega LE12Ds at the curb for trash pickup when I left my ex wife.
> They needed to be refoamed and I didn't have room to move them with me, and I just needed OUT. But looking back I wish I would've found a way to keep them.


Yes, 10 of them. Ten. 

I've still got a pair of XL12s. They need a refoam but they play. 

Remember the graph sheet that came with them, "The installer's portable guide to porting"? Intersected enclosure volume with 30hz and 40hz tuning, to find port length. I used to have a whole mess of those sheets with box pencil drawings and calculations all over them, and I can't find them anywhere here.

My favorite T-Shirt was my CV one that said: "Life, in the order of importance: Food, Shelter, and a pair of very loud speakers."
Yeah the shirt got misplaced too.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

IDW15


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Feb 4, 2009)

Creative Sound Solutions SDX-15. I use this in my DIY home theatre sub. Might get another one for the truck too.

Creative Sound - Product Details

Canadian company, very well built, looks awesome, sounds amazing.


----------



## todd217 (Apr 5, 2009)

old school rockford pro series 12


----------



## scampbell51 (Sep 10, 2009)

jl w7 are sick they hit so hard and are really clean sounding


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

Steak said:


> I was about to ask you for the specs on those drivers... guess Im going to have to shed $10 just for them lol


So you did actually bid on it! You're serious!


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> Word.
> From the "car audio regrets" thread:
> 
> 
> ...


Get those XL's re-foamed. I'm in awe that you threw-out 10 LE's. I would love a CV shirt like the one you had. 

Another Vega sub that kicks-ass is the Accurate Image (AI) Series. I don't see those around anywhere... The AI was designed for sealed enclosures though. I, love, paper.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Strokers were pretty nice too.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

TREETOP said:


> Yes, 10 of them. Ten.


that sucks too because I'd gladly re foam them for you if I hadn't done it for your garbage man already


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> The Strokers were pretty nice too.


That is one I wish I had owned.  But when I bought my (3 12ohm) AI's back-in 96-97 those Strokers were $700 per 12". I also didn't know they had good SQ which they do.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Digital Designs 9518g . great Sq and beast level volume if you need it.
Digital Designs 1508 . sick lil 8" sub


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

chad said:


> that sucks too because I'd gladly re foam them for you if I hadn't done it for your garbage man already


Jerk. 

Funny though.

I left some TOA rack mount amps out there too, and a Xetron theater lighting control originally from the Mann Chinese..

Happy trash man day.


----------



## buddhaV6 (Jun 14, 2009)

my all time favorites would be the old JL 8W0 and 8W6. these were what started it for me. to this day i regret ever selling them. 
my current favorite is the Diamond CM3 12". I know, not the most expensive or the most popular but it integrates well into my system, is fairly transparent yet hits with authority.
and i would kill to get my hands on an IDMax...


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

For my car I Would have to say my two Diyma r12's. They are so smooth and don't break a sweat during long, deep notes.

For my house/room it has to be my home sub I made with two passives and a 12" Memphis Audio 15 pr12d4 dual 4 ohm sub. Wired at 8 ohms this think really moves those passives and shakes the walls. Great excursion also.


----------



## CrownMe (Aug 25, 2008)

man, I'd love to hear the Diyma r12's or any iD subs. So far every iD propduct I've come across is absolutely amazing. Then taking into consideration their great customer service.. they're mos def my number one pick right now for fav. car audio company... and I havent even heard their subs yet :|


----------



## computerpro3 (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't have a huge amount of experience with subwoofers, but the IDMAX 12D2V3 that I just got this week sounds absolutely jaw dropping off of 900w RMS @ 1ohm. The smoothness of it is like melted chocolate but when the music calls for it, it turns into this insanely agile woofer that hits even the fastest drums with authority and ease.


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

as much as I hate to admit it... 

Its an SAS El-1014 (10" SAS EL-series)

Everything I put it in, no matter what amp I used to power it, it always gave me real accurate, punchy bass. It never did go as low as I would like, but since I bought it for $17.00 (with shipping) ... It has always been my "fall back" sub. I tried replacing it more than once with different fosgate 10" subs, a JL sub or two and while some would go lower, they just sounded muddy compared to that little SAS.

One of these days I will have to try it in a ported enclosure and see if it "comes alive" in some way.

I am hoping the Dayton HO's or the IDQ's (as soon as I finally decide on which ones to go in a trunk) will finally be able to take its place since I dont think SAS makes them anymore.


----------



## google123 (Jul 20, 2008)

I've only ever used a few different subs. 1st subs that I ever used were Rockford Fosgate Punch 1 8" subs on a Profile amp. I liked those subs. My next subs were Mach 5 Audio MAW-10 10" subs. I really like those. I still have them in my truck right now. I messed one of them up and Mark, I think that is his name, sent me a replacement for free, great guy. Unfortunately, I will be getting rid of them soon . Great subs though. My favorites so far....


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

ss 12r and the rose by M&M loudspeakers. and i'm really lookin at the AE stuff.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Someone just showed their age...lol.



audiorailroad said:


> ss 12r and the rose by M&M loudspeakers. and i'm really lookin at the AE stuff.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Someone just showed their age...lol.


So did you, by recognizing those! :laugh:

Oh wait I just showed my age then too... :blush:


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

Vega-LE said:


> This was basically the newer version of the LE. Except, the cone on the LE was blue. I cannot find any pics of an LE. I'll see them once-in a while on ebay. I would have grabbed one or two, but I haven't seen any in nice condition. The LE is the subwoofer that started it all.


I installed an LE-8D and a pair of LE-12S's running isobarik for friends in high school in 1989 or 1990, and the cones were black with a red surround, just like the XL series. Are you thinking of Blue Thunders?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

briansz said:


> I installed an LE-8D and a pair of LE-12S's running isobarik for friends in high school in 1989 or 1990, and the cones were black with a red surround, just like the XL series. Are you thinking of Blue Thunders?


The blue cone LEs were before the black cone LEs. All mine were black but I've seen older blue ones.


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

IDQ 12v3

Accurate sound reproduction and enough bass to ekkp me happy. Very tight and accurate.


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

The JL Microsub 8.2 was one of my first...and sounded freakin' amazing for what it was. At least in my escort it did. 

I am hoping that the 3 RFA124 I just picked up will be a keeper for a long time (old school RF Audiophile subs).


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Loved my Audiomobile MASS. Just did everything well IMO.


X2, if you ever decide you want to try one again I got 3 of 'em I MAY let one go. There was actually a couple on ebay a few days ago.


----------



## LMS (Jul 1, 2008)

Idmax 10


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I really, really love my 1st gen Assassins. But, I will be running an RE SE 10 by next week.

Maybe I it will change my mind.


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

audiorailroad said:


> ss 12r and the rose by M&M loudspeakers. and i'm really lookin at the AE stuff.


Oh man... the M&M Godfathers were the first 15" subs I ever owned... I thought I was in love... until I bought a set of Orion XTR DVC 15's and a pair of Orion red's to run them.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

call me crazy, but currently it would have to be an Alpine Type X. IMO, it sound's nearly identical to the DIYMA R12 I just replaced, biggest difference is the R12 extends slightly higher. Even so, the X playing from 80hz @ 12db down to about 25hz sounds incredible.

I give the X the slight nod, because it is so readily available.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

I put my tapped horn in the trunk last night*, and I can't get over how good this thing sounds. The reduction in distortion is eerie. I've never heard anything like it.




























(it's the one at the bottom. Soda can is for scale.)


* I designed it to fit on the back seat. It's super light. The idea was that I could remove it from the car if I needed the back seat.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Patrick, what car is that in? Honda Accord? Any pics of it in your car?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

kfish323 said:


> Patrick, what car is that in? Honda Accord? Any pics of it in your car?


Yes, it was designed to fit in the back seat of a Honda Accord coupe. Normally you wouldn't want to leave a subwoofer on a seat, because they're so heavy. But the woofer in the tapped horn weighs 8.1lbs, and the box is made of plywood.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Yes, it was designed to fit in the back seat of a Honda Accord coupe. Normally you wouldn't want to leave a subwoofer on a seat, because they're so heavy. But the woofer in the tapped horn weighs 8.1lbs, and the box is made of plywood.



What's the dimensions on that TH if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

And whats the enclosure volume and what subs are these Patrick?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Someone just showed their age...lol.


oh wow. I had totally forgotten about M&M. I loved those back in the day.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

invinsible said:


> And whats the enclosure volume and what subs are these Patrick?


One cool thing about this sub design is that it tolerates a few different subs... As long as the woofer is "in the ballpark" it will work. Personally I am using a P-Audio SN12MB.

It's $158 : P Audio Super Neo Series Neodymium Speakers

The first tapped horn that I built didn't work so well, so the one that's in my car is inspired by the TH-Mini. I attached a pic of the "real" TH-Mini, along with a bunch of other subs. Picture is from Cobrasound.

If $158 is too much money, the same box will work with four MCM eights instead of a single 12. That will run you about $140. It will also have more output than the single 12 (but weigh a lot more.)

You can also reduce the volume of the box and use two twelves.

Like I said, it's flexible.

Here's the plans:








And the thread:

The Smallest Tapped Horn - Page 6 - diyAudio


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

invinsible said:


> And whats the enclosure volume and what subs are these Patrick?


P-Audio SN-12MB. The same box can be used with MCM 55-2421. The "real" TH-Mini uses a B&C woofer that's available from Parts Express. Danley picked the best of the bunch, the B&C is a monster. It also costs more tho 

I don't have enough power on tap to reach the limits of what I got, so I don't need the B&C. Someone with a couple of kilowatts should buy a TH-Mini and scare the neighbors.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'd like to try the TH, but it wouldn't fit in the trunk with a baby stroller...lol.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> I'd like to try the TH, but it wouldn't fit in the trunk with a baby stroller...lol.


Strap the stroller to the roof.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Goldlogo Kicker. 

The tens can still outperform almost anything I've ever heard *ever* if you can fit a monster ported box...the twelves are also nice in many different ways.

A close second is GS Redlines and oldschool PPI flat pistons.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Patrick Bateman said:


> P-Audio SN-12MB. The same box can be used with MCM 55-2421. The "real" TH-Mini uses a B&C woofer that's available from Parts Express. Danley picked the best of the bunch, the B&C is a monster. It also costs more tho
> 
> I don't have enough power on tap to reach the limits of what I got, so I don't need the B&C. Someone with a couple of kilowatts should buy a TH-Mini and scare the neighbors.




What are the benefits of a horn like this over a conventional ported box?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

T3mpest said:


> What are the benefits of a horn like this over a conventional ported box?


Higher efficiency, higher power handling, lower excursion, lower distortion, better group delay.

What's not to like? 

I'll demo my car in Mercer Island in a few weeks. Horn-loaded midranges, horn loaded subwoofers, and Unity waveguides FTW


----------



## briansz (Feb 5, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> The blue cone LEs were before the black cone LEs. All mine were black but I've seen older blue ones.


Just when I thought I'd seen it all :laugh:

Can't get over the stuff I learn on this board.

In my current car, my favorite sub has been the 12W6V2. I gave it up for an Oz Matrix Elite 10 and its smaller box, it is also quite good. Disappears into the front stage very well.

Waiting in the wings I have a pair of JBL 1200GTi's, a pair of old-school Punch Pro 10's, a Soundstream Exact 12, an Infinity Kappa 10, an IDQ12V1 and an Alpine 6015CX. I've owned Punch Pro 10's before, all the others have a good reputation for SQ. I'll find something I like the best yet.


----------



## djknowledge (Feb 12, 2009)

i like my trusty original orion hccas. i like my oz audios too, but they are more for sq and sound like **** in my new car. one day maybe i might take the time to build the box to specs.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

My favorite and I've said it before (going on one year with the same sub :thumbsup is the old 12" Xtant. I'm sure there are plenty of others as good, but I haven't found them yet. Too bad these are out of production.










SQ, and way underrated power handling. Respectable SPL as well. These work surprisingly well in ported boxes also, though they were designed primarily for sealed alignments.


----------



## dnvm84 (Nov 8, 2009)

todd217 said:


> old school rockford pro series 12


I am in agreement! This was my very first sub and I had a box made so it would sit in my Mustang Coupe. The port pointed straight up towards the back window. If you sat in the back seat right in front of the port while playing Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the moon, especially when the heart beat played. You could feel your hair move from the air being pushed out of the port.


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

MTX Black Golds, man those subs where clean and accurate. Ill give a shout out for the M&M Godfathers aswell!!!!


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

Incriminator Audio Flatlyne for free air--tonally incredible and output is off the chart

Tiny sealed enclosure: Ultra is very good. Tonally very good and great output. 

Image Dynamics IDW15 is awesome, just needs more output


----------



## RUSpect (May 2, 2009)

Does anybody try Ciare Cobalt??? Paper cone does amazing sub bass in 1.3 qf sealed box. Ill bring one to the market soon.


----------



## M132w (Nov 10, 2009)

+1 for the IDMax


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

First series Oz Audio 10's in an extremely small box, wired 2 ohm mono to one half of a PPI Pro Mos 425.
Gold label, stitched cone Kicker's were nice too. 
Orion DVC XTR's were beasts as well.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mag v4 probably was my favorite, also really liked the IDQ12v2. Too bad I can't fit either one. I can't say I'm disappointed with my Adire Koda 10s though, I love them. Sweet little XBL^2 suckers. 

I liked the DIYMA but it just didn't have the output for me. It was almost a little "too" transparent for my taste.


----------



## ilkercom (Feb 13, 2009)

RCF W300
RCF W390 ( 600 rms 98db sens. )
discontunued models..
RE SX 18" 
JL Audio 13W7


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

i'm loving my two Boston lf12.5s at only 500w rms sound really nice.

also liked my jl audio w7-8 for its size it was amazing


----------



## norcalsfinest (Aug 30, 2008)

Always been a big fan of the Alpine Type X, but only when implemented in a certain fasion. That being HUGE low tuned vented enclosure.

Also really liked the Dynaudio MW190. Impeccable.

DIYMA 12 was definitely nice while mine was alive, but I do agree it was almost too transparent for me.

JL 10w6v2's had a sound that was definitely agreeable to my ears in a sealed alignment.

eD 13av.2 (i don't care what you have to say about eD) was an absolute low end monster. Loved it vented tuned way low. However, I wouldn't even think about running it without some monster midbass. 8's bare minimum. anything past 60ish Hz just isn't there. It is a true SUBwoofer, and reminds me of very expensive home sub setups I've heard.

That said, there is a reason the Arc Audio ARC Series has found its way into my hands.


----------



## allammo (Nov 12, 2009)

i like the IDMAX 12"


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Alpine Type arrrrrrg 




Kidding. Those things cant play higher than 50Hz worth a damn. And < 50Hz is boomy. I couldn't get rid of those things fast enough.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Those old school flat PPIs were unbelievable. Not for sound quality or SPL, but because you could PUNCH them and nothing would happen... that's how rigid the flat 'cone' was 

For my favorite sub... my favorite is... the one I own: my JL 12w4


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

Havent heard tht many subs yet but right now RD ALPHA... GREAT SQ and output and low end... just makes me quiver lol


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Soundstream Exact 10


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

Hertz ML2500


----------



## mickbali123 (Nov 10, 2009)

JBL models CSS10 subwoofer.
It comes in cutting edge technology which will transform your home theater system.


----------



## SQ27801 (Mar 30, 2009)

Velodyne 12", I have two virgin ones, if anyone is interested, never have been installed.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> My favorite and I've said it before (going on one year with the same sub :thumbsup is the old 12" Xtant. I'm sure there are plenty of others as good, but I haven't found them yet. Too bad these are out of production.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, this is one funky looking sub. I've been quite impressed w/ the performance of some Xtant amps lately so I'm now a brand believer. I may just have to get one of these for the 'funkaffect'. TJ, what size sealed have you run these? And is it fun cutting those holes?:
I just did some research and these fit in regular round holes - pretty slick.

Of my present stuff I've been extremely pleased w/ the meshing of my $75 Mach 5 Audio MAW-15 in a sealed 1.8 cuft box. Other gooduns are the SI Magv4, CSS SDX10 ported, and TC2+ sealed. While I think a good sub driver w/ proper loading is very important, I'm coming to the realization that room (car) interaction, and the mesh with the rest of the audio spectrum handled by the midbass/midrange and tweeters contribute greatly to the perceived transient response, impact, and non-localization of the sub system. The subs I do like seem to have the ability to play up into the lower midbass well for easier blending.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I like most of you have had many through out the years.
Kickers gold logo, early solo baric, SoundStream SPL, MTX
Blackgold, Blue Thunder, PhoenixGold XMAX, Polk DB, Quart
Discus, Infinity Kappa 10s, yadda yadda.....Still have a set
of Phoenix Gold XMax 8's near perfect shape.

I think I liked the OZ (superman logo) 10, and Infinity early
kappa 10s best of all. Wish I could find a pair of eather for
my current system!


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

My IDQ 12 is sweet but my fav is......

Old School Soundstream Reference SS12R....hoked up to a Reference 500 amp


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Still gotta love JL>


----------



## Cardog (Aug 3, 2009)

Topdown said:


> Oh man... the M&M Godfathers were the first 15" subs I ever owned... I thought I was in love... until I bought a set of Orion XTR DVC 15's and a pair of Orion red's to run them.


Yep! Me too! My first was 4 Godfather 10"s

Right now I am using Alumapro which surprisingly nobody has mentioned. I also thought I would see more of the JL Audio fans too.


----------



## oncen (May 31, 2009)

I use Vifa Ma26 10" sub... deep bass, good transient, simple design with carbon kevlar dust cap, and affordable price.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

SI Mag v.4 so far... for sound quality purposes anyway


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I like most of you have had many through out the years.
> Kickers gold logo, early solo baric, SoundStream SPL, MTX
> Blackgold, Blue Thunder, PhoenixGold XMAX, Polk DB, Quart
> Discus, Infinity Kappa 10s, yadda yadda.....Still have a set
> ...


I think there's a pair of Oz 12's in the classifieds.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Fish,

I saw those. unfortunately what I am trying to 
put them in is very limited in space. I almost 
think that 10s wont fit, I just haven't gotten 
to the stage where I will know for sure. I'm 
leaning more towards 8s.

Thanks for the heads up and lookin out!


----------



## highbl00d (Nov 17, 2009)

I've always liked my DD9512


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Fish,
> 
> I saw those. unfortunately what I am trying to
> put them in is very limited in space. I almost
> ...


No problem, seems like I saw some 8's on here a while back too. If you haven't already, you might try to do a search.


----------



## pstar2002 (Jan 12, 2009)

for me its the Morel Ultimo 12" love that sub, but at present running a 12W6v2 which is very good for the money


----------



## WileECoyote (Feb 18, 2009)

McCauley 12" Sub - don't remember model, but almost 10 yrs, and still using in current sound system.


----------



## tronik (Sep 1, 2009)

Dayton HO 10"


----------



## titan 3 (Oct 13, 2009)

I've always used JL subs, but am really curious to try an Audiopulse Revo.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

tronik said:


> Dayton HO 10"


plus one for the dayton ho, mines a 12.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

CrownMe said:


> This thread isn't to debate which woofer is better. Through the years I'm sure many of the members on here have gone through several great woofers. But if you had to pick one, just one woofer to be your favorite, which one would it be... and why?


Any of the ones I designed boxes for that played beautifully !


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a pair of the JBL W12GTi's running, now, but I still think my Boston Acoustics PRO 10.4 LF subs, sealed were as good a sub as I've heard....EXCEPT for the Velodynes. It's been a long time since I heard them, but I just missed my chance at picking up a pair of them, in '93. Looked like stanless steel salad bowls!


----------



## tusk (Feb 20, 2008)

^ Back when I had 4 Boston Pro 12.4 in an isobaric set up off of a SS 10.0. Loved that system.


----------



## mosconiac (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's one you won't hear mentioned very often, but was a great sounding setup....*10" Peerless 8301727 *(IIRC) in a clam-shell isobaric. Heft, speed, low distortion, small box, etc.

Oddly, they did not sound very good without the isobaric alignment though.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

M-Dub said:


> Alpine Type arrrrrrg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X1000! I had mine for less than a week...moved air...but so do farts...

That being said...Audiomobile MASS 10 cleanest little sub I've ever heard.
I just got an LMS driver though(Eclipse 8200) so I may have a new favorite...the MASS set the bar pretty high...we'll see.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

WileECoyote said:


> McCauley 12" Sub - don't remember model, but almost 10 yrs, and still using in current sound system.


One of the best systems I have heard and the best IB setup was using McCauley 18" subs IB in a T-Bird. Have also listened to a single 12" 5 or 6000 series sub IB in an older Benz that was amazing with only a 240w monoblock on it. I think these have to be some of the most overlooked SQ subs on the market. Too bad they are SO spendy though.


----------



## simonsq (Jun 7, 2008)

MY 16" FOCAL POLYGLASS V2 SERVED ME WELL FOR LAST 4 YEARS


----------



## lammarwell (Dec 3, 2008)

IDQ10's in a sealed enclosure sound nice without breaking the bank in the car.
My Lambda Acoustic 15's (x2) with double 15" passive radiators in each enclosure sound awesome SQ wise in the home theater, very musical and look awesome with the "beak" heat sinks....too bad Lambda Acoustics went under.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Alto Mobile Falstaff


----------



## arnold (Jun 24, 2009)

Ultimo Morel 10 inch.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just hooked up my DIYMA R12 last night, and so far... It is my favorite. There are no words to describe the sound it creates. Just... beautiful.


----------



## audiorailroad (Mar 6, 2007)

lammarwell said:


> IDQ10's in a sealed enclosure sound nice without breaking the bank in the car.
> My Lambda Acoustic 15's (x2) with double 15" passive radiators in each enclosure sound awesome SQ wise in the home theater, very musical and look awesome with the "beak" heat sinks....too bad Lambda Acoustics went under.


look at acoustic elegance a little closer..................


----------



## lammarwell (Dec 3, 2008)

Are they the same design?


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

For car it was 05XXX, or third gen SI MAg 12. In the home, Sunfire or my Step moms Velodyne 15, but both were 1500$+


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

For SPL, I must say the IA Warden 21" and for SQ, the Morel Ultimo. For SQL (if there is such a thing) I would say a TC 5400.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

scans 23w


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

chithead said:


> Just hooked up my DIYMA R12 last night, and so far... It is my favorite. There are no words to describe the sound it creates. Just... beautiful.


When I had my diyma it took absolutely no effort to make it completely transparent. That was a wonderful sub.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> Word.
> From the "car audio regrets" thread:
> 
> Yes, 10 of them. Ten.
> ...


there's a chick on craigslist, colorado springs who has whole brax CV LE setup she's trying to sell: x1000, x2000 and 4 CV LE's along with caps, active crossovers, etc. all still mounted to the rack her 'ex' left in her car...


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

3fish said:


> there's a chick on craigslist, colorado springs who has whole brax CV LE setup she's trying to sell: x1000, x2000 and 4 CV LE's along with caps, active crossovers, etc. all still mounted to the rack her 'ex' left in her car...


Nice speakers the Vega Series are, but those aren't LE's.


----------



## cobraa (Dec 4, 2009)

I love my CDT HD-S12 because they are so tight. great for SQ, not much for SQL by the way.


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

Right, and second one was a big, big surprise to me:

I have two favs: CDT for boxed @ 0.62cu including dispacement it's hard to beat 

IB - my current Fi-IB3 - for me, it beats the well-renowned JBL W12GTi by a long mile for integration / authority / detail considering that the two subs are almost identical in mounting requirements so drop-in mounting / A/B judgement :surprised:


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I put my tapped horn in the trunk last night*, and I can't get over how good this thing sounds. The reduction in distortion is eerie. I've never heard anything like it.
> .


The roses are beautiful


----------



## mark1478 (Nov 11, 2009)

:how bout the ol school w6 trio? i had 3 right behind me in an extended cab dakota with 3 way utopias. Guess I liked running everything in 3s


----------



## benhinkle711 (Jun 30, 2009)

dratunes said:


> MTX Black Golds, man those subs where clean and accurate. Ill give a shout out for the M&M Godfathers aswell!!!!


I'm surprised to see someone else mention those. I've had a blue miliion subs and the 12" MTX Black Gold was my favorite. I worked at a shop that sold M&M and I tried the Godfather's and the Rose and ended up smoking two of the Roses, only speakers I've ever smoked. I figure it must have been a quality control issue related to them going out of business. Never got 'em replaced by M&M since they went under but the shop owner let me swap 'em for two Dr. Crankensteins!


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine would have to be the Kicker S12D Solo Baric subs. I had a pair in my truck and I swear to this day that nothing could sound even remotely good or play as low. Running them off a RF 200ix.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

ssa xcon


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

eggyhustles said:


> ssa xcon


Nice foam surround.


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

CDT EuroSport (QES) 8"

Just as accurate as my IDQ yet packs far more punch above it's size and equals my DLS iridium or JL 10 W6 for low end extension. It does everything PERFECTLY. The speed, timing and integration into high end mid bass is unmatched imo. The tiny box is also a bonus. The high price is the only down side. Staggering overall. The only sub (out of loads!) I have bought twice. If you want an amazing 10" SQ sub, buy a CDT QES 8"


----------



## SQ27801 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a set of Velodyne 12's that are killer in SQ.


----------



## SkodaTeam (Feb 26, 2009)

SQ27801 said:


> I have a set of Velodyne 12's that are killer in SQ.


Ok, i am jealous  My favourite sub so far is mine - Phase aliante 12


----------



## RFVega (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Subwoofer?*

<- that I have been running since 1999 (now that's fav)


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

old school cerwin vega?


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Boston Pro Series 10.5lf or 12.5lf. I honestly can't remember which one I had. I didn't have the money for more power, so I couldn't get the output out of it that my young ears desired, but damn it was clean sounding. I'll be using one or two in my next setup.


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm more than happy with my JBL P1224 in a large, low tuned enclosure.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

I like old threads coming back to life. 

Old school circa 1994?? Lanzar Pro 15
JL Audio 15w6

I see a pattern there, maybe I need to go back to 15s...


----------



## RFVega (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: What's Your Favorite Subwoofer?*



emperorjj1 said:


> old school Cerwin Vega?


Yep.. mid 90's to early 2000

Love the Vega!..

1 15"
96 dB
3" vc
500w rms
1000w peak
Freq: 20~500 Hz
VEGA flex suspension

*** Definitely a very efficient sub that is *LOUD & LOW* while looking good doing it


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Cant choose one but I will let you in on the list.

1. Cerwin Vega Vega 10 [before the buyout]. My friend had this one in his ride.
2. Soundstream SPL 10[before the buyout]. My cousin had this one in his ride.
3. Boston Acoustics G5 12. Another friend had this one in his ride.
4. Arc Audio Flatline. I heard this one in someone's car.
5. TREO TE 10. This is a sweet sub.

Now in 2011 I would go either ARC or TREO for subwoofers. However I would love to try out the Fi lineup though.

I currently have the TREO TE 10 sealed though but John Henry Sr from Treo Engineering told me I should go ported so will try it out. Also I am looking into the Arc Audio Black 12 to which I am going to get to sometime soon.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

This is a tough one. No doubt between the W6 and IB15 both infinite baffle. Tons of output from the 15s with low yet hard hitting tight bass even into the midrange region if desired. Very low distortion. A sub that plays every type of music perfectly. The W6 also sounded great. Very good low end tight punchy bass, didn't play quite as high, about 75 hz max. The one thing the W6 did better than the ae subs is amazing blending with the midbass.

If pressed I have to choose the IB15s because they're slightly better on most areas and a lot better in output.


----------



## TMR (Feb 18, 2009)

Image IDQ15

And REL Studio III


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Not much JL 12W6 fans here...


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

Tough call. I've used BA pro, a/d/s (20+ years ago), JL, and /////Alpine. I've never been a SPL guy and am a firm believer that the enclosure is 90% of the bang. I'll call it a toss up between /////Alpine and JL.


----------



## maKe| (Sep 12, 2009)

Tc Sounds LMS-5400 and Exodus Audio Mal-X 18" and 21".

Something about those drivers make others (most) look like joke.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Cerwin Vega Vega12 (old school)
Treo Engineering SSX15
IDQ12V2D2
Alpine SWR-823D 8" Type-R (current)


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I love the IDQ V.2's. Now, from back in the day...I'd have to say my favorite from the 90's was probably a toss up between the MTX Blue Thunder, Orion XTR, or the Original Kicker SoloBaric. 

Anyone from the Northwest remember VooDoo Acoustics? Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

alas... my favorite subwoofer has been destroyed.

I let one of my friends borrow it since I dont need it... he dropped it out of his expedition and while the box is intact, the thump from within the box tells me the magnet/motor structure has been broken off.

It shouldnt, but it genuinely does hurt. I have had that sub since before my kids were born and have grown quite attached to it.

RIP buddy... I will never forget you.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

highly doubtful but i have re aligned a shifted motor before. if it broke all the way off py may be able to get a new basket and recone

just depends how bad it is and how attached you are to the sub


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I previously mentioned the first-generation PPI flat subs. Other favorites:

The Velodynes with the servo module to kill distortion. Interesting idea, and possibly useful, if you could get the rest of the car quiet enough to notice a difference.

The Phoenix Gold Cyclone. It needed a giant enclosure, and it looked like the tub of a washing machine. Perfect for those "laundry-themed" audio installs


----------



## bfrance (Oct 6, 2005)

Of what I've owned it's a toss up between the M&M Godfather 10's and a first gen JBL GTI 10 (mid-nineties).

As far as subs I've heard, I was always a fan of the 1st Gen Stroker 15's, the SS ss12r's and the OZ Superman 12's.

Current subs, I'm not sure. Still trying to figure that out for my current project.

-Ben


----------



## Oscar (Jun 20, 2010)

Cerwin-Vega old school Strokers...tough as nails with that nice tight "pro-audio" punch.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

JL Audio w7


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

New Family Member: An ******* moves in! - YouTube


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

JL Audio w7


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

sundownz said:


> SI Mag v.4 so far... for sound quality purposes anyway


Another vote for the Mag v4, love mine, blended in seamlessly.


----------



## herniam (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Pioneer TS-W01RS I/II (ODR)
2. Visaton TIW200XS
3. Focal Utopia WX21 
4. Phase Linear Aliante SI 12 LTD
(Frontsubs)
5. Hertz ML3000


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Aurasound NRT/MR anything


----------

